# 2005 SER Snow Tires



## Melbo (Dec 6, 2005)

gotta 2005 altima ser..awful in the snow..read thru all the posted and found no real recommendation for tires...noone out there with the same problem?


----------



## cjbaldw (Dec 3, 2004)

Melbo said:


> gotta 2005 altima ser..awful in the snow..read thru all the posted and found no real recommendation for tires...noone out there with the same problem?


Any snow tire brand will do, what kind of recommendations are you looking for?

I bought four Volution Racing VRD-10R 17" wheels and four Pirelli SnowSport 225/50HR17 snow tires, all off of ebay for like 650 shipped, had a local tire place mount them and install onto the car. The wheels clear the front brakes just fine and the tires have pretty good grip for winter tires IMHO.

I definitely recommend buying a cheap set of 17" rims that you know fit over the SE-R brakes (same as the maxima brakes) as 17" winter tires are much less expensive compared to 18" tires.


----------



## shatzman (Dec 18, 2005)

Melbo said:


> gotta 2005 altima ser..awful in the snow..read thru all the posted and found no real recommendation for tires...noone out there with the same problem?


bridgestone blizzak LM-22 - sticky, but only good for 3 seasons


----------

